
Google’s Home Hub hits Apple in its new blind spot: Affordable tablets - pplonski86
https://venturebeat.com/2018/11/30/googles-home-hub-hits-apple-in-its-new-blind-spot-affordable-tablets/
======
tedyoung
As a screen for the hub, that might be fine, but my experience with Android-
based tablets is awful and I'll happily pay $200 more for an iPad that will
work very well for years rather than an inexpensive one that's hard to do just
a few things with. I'd love for Android to support tablets better, but that
doesn't seem to be in the cards.

